# PRS Offline T-Com - Gefahr einer neuen Einwahl?



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Hallo,
auch ich habe einen Posten "PSR offline T-Com" auf meiner Telefonrechnung. Muss ich an meinem Rechner etwas ändern oder löschen, damit ich nicht beim nächsten mal online wieder versehentlich diese Nummer aktiviere? Warum hat mein Norton Internet Security 2004 von allem nichts bemerkt oder gar verhindert? Wer kann mir Rat geben...
Danke und Gruß


----------



## BenTigger (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: PSR Offline T-Com - Gefahr einer neuen Einwahl?*



			
				Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch ich habe einen Posten "PSR offline T-Com" auf meiner Telefonrechnung.



Ups... Was bitte ist das genau??

Ich habe davon noch nichts gehört oder gelesen und die Suchfunktion hat hier nichts zutage gefördert.

Wieso dann ein *AUCH??* worauf beziehst du dich da? und was steckt weiter dahinter??

Bitte etwas mehr Butter bei die Fische


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2004)

Ich schätze mal , daß hier jemand witzig sein wollte, es sei denn, er erklärt mal was 
dieser noch nie, nicht nur hier im Forum, in Erscheinung  getretene Posten sein soll. 
cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Das stimmt so nicht, ich weiss von anderen Fällen, ich glaube im dialerschutz-forum. Ich suche mal schnell...


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2004)

Bei Dialerschutz gibt es nichts dergleichen 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

mal unter "PRS Offline" googlen, Fundstellen bis nach Neuseeland, Relevanz unklar.

Aber auch um die Ecke:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?start=45&t=3665


Grüsse aus dem Morgenthal
mtb


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2004)

Radio PSR?
PSR = PlayStation Reporter - PS2-LAN-Versuchskind?
PSR = Yamaha-Moppett
PSR = Bosch Akkuschrauber
PSR = 2. große Lautverschiebung für HOAX??


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Dialerschutz gibt es nichts dergleichen
> tf



stimmt, sorry, weil es doch hier war


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*PRS, nicht PSR*


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2004)

Posting von anna :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38354#38354


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

[email protected]

ich bin immer noch nicht fit genug, direkt Beiträge zu verlinken... Aber Katzenhais link ist mir zum lernen Hilfe genug... also mit NUMMER linken ist der Trick, aha! Vielen Dank ud nun marsch zurück zum Thema...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (12 Februar 2004)

*ich auch..*

hallo peter, hab auch auf meinem einzelverbindungsnachweis irgendwas mit prs :roll:  und offline (hab das blatt gerade nicht zur hand). und dann meine verbindungen mit ~25 euro. 

gruss


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2004)

Fortsetzung aus dem parallelen  (geschlossenen) Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3972


			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, lies dir am besten  das thema "...oder doch matlock?..." durch. da steht alles drin. mich hat die gleiche "firma" erwischt. easy Billing heissen die und es ist sehr dubios was das einwählen betrifft. wenn also ein vertrag zustande gekommen ist, dem du nicht bewusst zugestimmt hast:
> - schreib die telekom an, sie sollen nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen. falls du ein lastschriftverfahren mit ihnen hast. sonst überweist du einfach den unstrittigen betrag. wenn du sie anschreibst, mach am besten ein einschreiben mit rückschein!! ein blankoformular gibt es auf www.dialerschutz.de/downloads
> - wenn die telekom alles abbucht, kannst du innerhalb von sechs wochen die buchung widerrufen und nur den unstrittigen betrag der telekom überweisen.
> - schreib oder faxe an die regTP, ein blankoformular liegt unter www.dialerschutz.de/downloads vor.
> ...



tf


----------



## virenscanner (12 Februar 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> - warte, bis du von easy billing angeschrieben wirst. mach gar nix und warte bis ein mahnbescheid vom gericht kommt. dem musst du dann widersprechen.


Ich denke, es wäre besser, auf das erste Schreiben von "easy billing" mit einem Antwortschreiben zu reagieren, in welchem Du darlegen solltest, dass Du zur Zahlung nicht gewillt bist und auch möglichst genau, warum Du nicht zahlen wirst.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (12 Februar 2004)

*stimmt*

ja, virenscanner, stimmt. ist wahrscheinlich besser, auf easy billings erste aufforderung mit "nicht-zahlungsbereitschaft" zu antworten. aber rechtlich braucht man sich glaube ich nicht zu äussern...

gruss


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Februar 2004)

Nichtreaktion außergerichtlich wirkt sich ggf. auf die Inkassokosten aus. 

Wenn der Gläubiger damit rechnen durfte, dass ein Inkassobüro Erfolg behalten würde (also ohne Gericht), weil die Einwände erst später bekannt werden, sind (wenn verloren wird) ggf. die Inkassokosten zusätzlich zu den RA-Kosten des Prozesses zu erstatten.

Wusste der Gläubiger im Moment der Beauftragung des Inkassounternehmens schon, dass die Sache zu Gericht gehen mag, hätte er schadensmindernd auch direkt einen RA beauftragen können - also keine Erstattung der Inkassokosten.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*Re: PSR Offline T-Com - Gefahr einer neuen Einwahl?*



			
				Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch ich habe einen Posten "PSR offline T-Com" auf meiner Telefonrechnung.





> Ups... Was bitte ist das genau??



Vermutlich *P*remium *R*ate *S*ervices im *Offline*-Billing. 

Sprich 0190-0, 0900x

Die Deutsche Telekom hat nach wie vor den größten Anteil aller Mehrwertdienste in ihrem Netz.


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2004)

Die Frage war bereits beantwortet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39461#39461

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38354#38354


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*PRS offline-auch ich !*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte einen Betrag von 22,41 € zzgl MwSt für 8 sek auf meiner Rechnung.Widerspruch hab ich schon eingelegt.
Ich war aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einmal online, erst über ne stunde später.
Mir reichts echt mit dem Verein, letztens hatte ich ein überseegespräch zu zahlen, daß ich niemals ohne billigvorwahl gemacht habe.
Eines hatten sie über Telecom berechnet, waren dann auch gleich über 20 €, Widerspruch wurde abgelehnt,Telefon schon vorher gesperrt.Da ich aber den Widerspruch vom T-Punkt abgeschickt hatte, konnte ich das nachweisen und mir wurde wenigstens gleich wieder aufgesperrt.
Ich geh jetzt immer prinzipiell direkt in den T-Punkt und mach alles da.Immer schön nerven und den Ablauf stören, mehr haben wir ja eh nicht entgegenzusetzen.
An einer netten Sammelklage würde ich mich auch gerne beteiligen.Nur melden!!
Liebe Grüsse
Dunja :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2004)

*Re: PRS offline-auch ich !*



			
				Dunja schrieb:
			
		

> An einer netten Sammelklage würde ich mich auch gerne beteiligen.


Jehova, Jehova... 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## virenscanner (15 Februar 2004)

> Sammelklage


 :steinigung:  :steinigung:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Re: PSR Offline T-Com*

Auch ich bin einer der PRS-Geschädigten. Habe gar nicht mitbekommen dass ein Dialer gewählt hat. Erst als die Rechnung der Telekom ins Haus geflattert kam. Ich habe mich dann auch im Internet mit der Rechslage beschäftigt und erst mal Einspruch gegen die Rechnung (nur die strittigen Verbindungen) eingelegt.

Ich befinde mich jetzt aber in einer Beweisnot, da ich seit dem Vorfall (vermutlich Mitte Januar) meinen Rechner schon mehrmals neu eingerichtet habe (Ghost-Image). Ich habe jetzt keinen Dialer mehr auf dem Rechner, den ich vorweisen könnte. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den Dialer jetzt noch herbekommen kann? Oder könnt Ihr mir Eure Dialer schicken? (Ich weiss selbst, dass das ein blödes Begehren ist, liegt aber an der Politik)

Danke

Übrigens: Ich habe mir jetzt den Dialer-Blocker von Conrad bestellt. (Hardware, daher nicht zu knacken.) Die Sicherungsmethoden der Telekom sind mir zu grobmaschig.


----------



## virenscanner (16 Februar 2004)

> Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den Dialer jetzt noch herbekommen kann? Oder könnt Ihr mir Eure Dialer schicken?


Wofür?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

*Re: PSR Offline T-Com*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Oder könnt Ihr mir Eure Dialer schicken?



Was issen das juristisch? Erschleichung von Beweismitteln?




Ich verstehe deine Absicht, aber so bringt's nichts. Kauf Dir doch eine Schrottfestplatte und spiel das entsprechende Ghost Image ein. Vielleicht findest Du ja was...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

Sorry, falsch verstanden... du hast das alte Image neu eingespielt. Drum...

 


Trotzdem: 2nd-hnd-dialer is nicht... Aber Argumente kann man recyclen


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2004)

Scheint tatsächlich etwas "innovatives" zu sein, denn diese Art der ungeklärten Einwahlen
mit  der Bezeichnung "PRS Offline T-Com" Verbindung tauchen erst seit wenigen  Tagen auf, 
so auch ein ganz aktuelles Posting bei TrojanerForum vom 15. Februar 2004 
PRS Offline T-COM


> da ich einen evn habe, konnte ich auch feststellen, das diese verbindungen nicht über einen anderen anbieter sondern über das netz der telekom
> gegangen sind! ich denke da ist mir die telekom eine erklärung schuldig....
> auf meiner
> letzten rechnung taucht folgender posten auf:
> ...


da scheint sich was zusammenzubrauen...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*PRS (Offline) von T-Com*

Bei mir sind 7 Verbindungen für 15,84 angegeben. Eine Zeit oder Ähnliches ist nicht angegeben worden. Die Telekom hat mir weder mündlich noch schriftlich Angaben zu diesem Posten gemacht. Ich werde es jetzt auch im T-Punkt versuchen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: PRS (Offline) von T-Com*



			
				Katha schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind 7 Verbindungen für 15,84 angegeben. Eine Zeit oder Ähnliches ist nicht angegeben worden. Die Telekom hat mir weder mündlich noch schriftlich Angaben zu diesem Posten gemacht. Ich werde es jetzt auch im T-Punkt versuchen.


T-Punkt?  Veranlasse schriftich einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) und widerspreche bis zur Klärung der Einwahl der Forderung. Von Dir habe ich noch nichts gelesen, deshalb solltest Du schon etwas mehr schreiben, worum es eigentlich geht.
Selbst wenn der EVN verkürzt ist, so gibt er jedoch Auskunft darüber, ob die Einwahl über 09000 oder 0190 erfolgt ist. Sollte letzters nach dem 14.12.03 der Fall sein, dann besteht prinzipiell keine Zahlungspflicht - vorausgesetzt, es war eine Verbindung übers Internet - Dialerverbindung.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

ich hab 4 Verbindungen auf den Posten "Verbindungen des PRS (Offline)von T-com ". Die Kosten: 103,28 €!!! :bigcry: Bitte um Hilfe! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

htgast schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 4 Verbindungen auf den Posten "Verbindungen des PRS (Offline)von T-com ". Die Kosten: 103,28 €!!! :bigcry: Bitte um Hilfe! :roll:


Viel lesen, z. B. hier: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php und konkrete Fragen stellen. Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN), aus dem die komplette Nummer hervorgeht? Wann kam die Rechnung und wann war die Einwahl?


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2004)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch ich habe einen Posten "PSR offline T-Com" auf meiner Telefonrechnung. Muss ich an meinem Rechner etwas ändern oder löschen, damit ich nicht beim nächsten mal online wieder versehentlich diese Nummer aktiviere? Warum hat mein Norton Internet Security 2004 von allem nichts bemerkt oder gar verhindert? Wer kann mir Rat geben...
> Danke und Gruß





> Hallo,
> habe den gleichen S....auf meiner vorletzten T-Rechnung erhalten, habe Nachgefragt und emailts abgeschickt, aber keine Anwort von T.. erhalten, ich habe kurzehand mein Bank beauftragt den Betrag wieder zurückzubuchen.
> 
> MFG
> Uwe


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Februar 2004)

htgast schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 4 Verbindungen auf den Posten "Verbindungen des PRS (Offline)von T-com ". Die Kosten: 103,28 €!!! :bigcry: Bitte um Hilfe! :roll:


Versuche es damit:
 Erste Schritte


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

*PRS Von T-com*

Hallo Leute,

Auch mein Bruder ist opfer von diesem mist geworden ( 180€ ) 
mich würde interesieren ob alle opfer via ISDN online gehen oder 
gibt es auch DSLer unter den opfern 

und dann wehre danoch das mein bruder bei AOL ist und trotzdem 
t-com den Mist abrechnet st das bei euch auch so ???

Gruß Lippi


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Februar 2004)

Hallo Lippi!

AOL ist lediglich Provider. Der Netzzugang wird in dem meisten Fällen von der Telekom bereitgestellt und da ist es natürlich auch möglich, sich über einen anderen Anbieter als AOL einzuwählen.

DSL: Ist technisch gesehen keine Wählverbindung. Deswegen ist man mit DSL pur (wenn nebenbei auch kein ISDN- oder Analog-Modem betrieben wird) vor teuren Überraschungen dieser Art geschützt.


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

*PRS Offline T-COM*

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und es ist schon traurig, was alles so abgeht.
Nun hat es auch meine Nichte (besser deren Eltern) getroffen.
Auf HAUSAUFGABEN.DE wurde sie Opfer. "LOGINASSISTENT" fordert zur Eingabe OK auf, damit der Inhalt der Webseite angezeigt werden kann.
Noch nichts von Kosten! aber auf dem Zusatz "Weitere Informationen...."
erscheint dann der Übeltäter: *XXXXX* GbR in 64572 Büttelborn. Diese treiben auch ihr Unwesen unter der Firmierung ISAS - INTERNET SEVICES AND SOLUTIONS siehe www.isa-solutions.de

Einwahl 090090000567 EUR 29,95/30min.

Bei der Einrichtung des "Zuganges" wird versprochen: durch das Programm (oder die Nutzung) entstehen keine Kosten.  :x 
Die Preisangeben sind gerade für Teens sehr schnell zu übersehen, was durch den beabsichtigten Aufbau bzw. die platzierung der Angaben gewollt ist.

Was nun??

Posso

* [Virenscanner: Namen entfernt] *


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

*Re: PRS Offline T-COM*



			
				Posso schrieb:
			
		

> Einwahl 090090000567 EUR 29,95/30min. Was nun??


Die Einwahl mit den verschiedenen Fenstern dokumentieren (Screenshots), der Zahlung ggü. der DTAG widersprechen, so dass ein Mahnverfahren eines "anderen" Anbieters einsetzt. Diesem ebenfalls einfach per Einschreiben widersprechen und dabei von vornherein einer Übergabe der Forderung an ein Inkassounternehmen ablehnen. Abwarten, bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt (wenn überhaupt), diesem erneut widersprechen. Sollte die Gegenseite die Angelegenheit dann vor Gericht bringen, erst hier die Beweise vorlegen und den Richter entscheiden lassen, ob ein Zahlungsanspruch besteht. 

*So könnte es aussehen, wenn die Rufnummer mit einem Dialer in der Datenbank der RegTP registriert wäre - ist sie aber nicht!* Siehe: http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html. Demzufolge reicht der einfache Widerspruch gegen den Einzelposten der Telefonrechnung, da prinzipiell kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht. Daraufhin prüft die T-Com selbst den Datenbankeintrag und bucht die Forderung ohne weiteren Firlefanz aus.


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

@Anna

Danke für deine Antwort!

Die Einwahlfenster gestalten sich so:

Im ersten Fenster steht: 
Durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten. Tippen Sie OK ein. 

Dann erscheint ein 2. Fenster: 
Hausaufgaben.de 
Land: Deitschland 
Sind die Einstellungen richtig? 
Tippen Sie OK ein 

darunter ist die Einwahlnummer mit Kosten vermerkt. 
weiter unten AGB, Abbruch usw. 

Die orginal Onlineverbindung wurde gekanzelt - die Verbindung über die neue Einwahl 0900xxxx hergestellt. 

Posso


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Das spielt doch alles keine Rolle - unter dieser Nummer gibt es keine Registrierung, also besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch!
Überprüfe aber dennoch mal die Nummer im Dialer und die angewählte Nummer (unbedingt Screenshots anfertigen). Wenn diese nicht identisch sind, besteht ebenfalls kein Zahlungsanspruch, auch wenn die Nummer in der Telefonrechnung bei der RegTP registriert sein sollte - das wäre dann der etwas schlimmere Fall: Irreführung, die zum nichtigen Vertragsabschluss führte und ggf. Betrug gem. § 263 StGB.


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

@Anna

Im sog. Bestätigungsfenster Fenster ist die Einwahlnummer 090090000583 vermerkt. Ob diese wirklich zur Einwahl führte kann erst auf dem angeforderten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu dieser Einwahl gesehen werden.

Auch diese Nummer bringt im RegTP keine Auskunft.

Posso


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Posso schrieb:
			
		

> Im sog. Bestätigungsfenster Fenster ist die Einwahlnummer 090090000583


Also unter der Nummer gibt es 5184 Registrierungen der Fa. Mainpean. Jetzt gilt es die tasächliche Einwahlnummer heraus zu finden.


----------



## Raimund (29 Februar 2004)

*Hausaufgaben-Dialer-Dealer*


@anna, @posso,

wenn man den Angaben des Dialerd.... nachgeht, erhalt man dies:

Dialerabfrage

Kann man vielleicht damit was anfangen?

Gruß
Raimund

_URL vereinfacht und ein Wort editiert, da es sich um einen konkreten Namen handelt tf/Moderator _


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

@Anna

Auf RegTP ist nach der 09009000983 - noch 6-stellige Nummern angeführt. Gehören die mit zur Einwahl?
Solch eine Nummer wurde nicht mit ausgewiesen beim Einwahlfenster.

Posso

P.S.  -- Viiiiiiiielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Februar 2004)

Nein, das ist die Registrierungsnummer. Die setzt sich als ganzes aus der Rufnummer und einem eigenen Schlüssel dahinter zusammen, um die einzelnen Dialer auseinander halten zu können.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

*Und nochmal PRS*

Hallo,

mein Schwiegervater hat nun auch Probleme mit "PRS (offline)". Seltsamerweise auch "4 Verbindungen 103,23€" wie "htgast" weiter oben. Da ich doch etwas extrem faul !!

Wir warten zur Zeit auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis, werden dann die Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen (hat man ja wohl 6 Wochen Zeit). 

Das sieht doch nach einem größeren Fall aus, wenn so viele Leute gleichzeitig dies auf der Rechnung haben. Meint Ihr da steckt der gleiche Dailer dahinter ? Ich habe mich (zum Glück) noch nie intensiv mit dem Thema "Dailer" beschäftigen müssen. Kommt sowas in der Häufigkeit öfters vor ?

Merkwürdig finde ich, daß der Posten direkt unter den Verbindungen der Telekom auftaucht (also nicht bei "Beträge anderer Anbieter"). Trotzdem konnte die Dame beim Amt nichts konkretes sagen. Die müssen doch wissen, wo sie das Geld hinüberweisen. Oder bin ich da falsch gewickelt ?

Weitere Meldungen wären toll, daß wir das Ausmaß des Betrugs besser einschätzen können.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

*Re: Und nochmal PRS*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir warten zur Zeit auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis, werden dann die Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen (hat man ja wohl 6 Wochen Zeit).
> 
> Merkwürdig finde ich, daß der Posten direkt unter den Verbindungen der Telekom auftaucht (also nicht bei "Beträge anderer Anbieter"). Trotzdem konnte die Dame beim Amt nichts konkretes sagen. Die müssen doch wissen, wo sie das Geld hinüberweisen. Oder bin ich da falsch gewickelt ?


Zurückbuchen der Lastschrift ja, besser wäre jedoch, unmittelbar nach Rechungseingang sofort telefonisch den so genannten "Einwand" gegen die strittige Position zu setzen. Das funktioniert jedoch nur solange, bis die Rechung abgebucht worden ist, danach geht man den Weg des Widerspruches mit Lastschrift-Rückbuchung und gleichzeitiger Überweisung des unstrittigen Betrages.
Die T-Com hat die Nummer unter ihren stehen, da es sich dabei um eine eigene, von der T-Com vermietete Nummer handelt - das Inkasso betreibt somit die T-Com für ihren Kunden, dem "Mehrwertanbieter", ggü. dem Endkunden selbst.

Ihr müsst unbedingt die Nummer rausbekommen, die da angewählt worden ist. Sollte die Einwahl nach dem 31.1.2004 erfolgt sein, gibt die T-Com die vollständige Nummer auch ohne bestelltem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf Antrag bekannt.

Das Ausmaß, wie auf diesem Gebiet geschummelt wird, lässt sich nicht anhand der wenigen User hier messen - aber eines ist gewiss, jeder kennt mit der Weile jemandem, dem sowas schon passiert ist. Leider steckt hinter jeder einzelnen Nummer immer wieder ein neuer "Mehrwertanbieter", die Schummelei ist sehr vielseitig und hat unterschiedlichste Stufen krimineller Energie.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*Re: Re: Und nochmal PRS*

Hallo Anna,

danke für die Antwort. Leider war die Einwahl vor dem 31.1.04 und mein Schwiegervater hatte bisher keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Die T-Com sagt, sie können die angewählte Nummer nicht mehr herausbekommen (glaub ich aber nicht so richtig). 

Ich habe aber im Forum gelesen, daß es gar nicht so wichtig ist, jetzt den Anbieter rauszubekommen. Wenn wir das strittige Geld zurückgebucht haben, wollten wir einfach mal warten was passiert. Der Anbieter müßte sich doch bei uns melden und die Rechnung einfordern. Ich habe die Hoffnung, daß er sich gar nicht meldet- wenn er tatsächlich unseriös ist.

In der Zwischenzeit werde ich den Rechner von meinem Schwiegervater mal anschauen, ob ich den Dialer finde. Dazu gibt es hier unter dialerschutz.de ja genügend Tipps. Falls sich der Anbieter meldet, haben wir dann was in der Hand und können gegebenenfalls Anzeige erstatten.

Spricht etwas gegen diese Vorgehensweise ?

Viele Grüße

Sven


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2004)

*Re: Re: Und nochmal PRS*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Leider war die Einwahl vor dem 31.1.04 und mein Schwiegervater hatte bisher keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Die T-Com sagt, sie können die angewählte Nummer nicht mehr herausbekommen (glaub ich aber nicht so richtig).



Zur Datenlage hier klicken.


----------



## Posso (2 März 2004)

So - Dialer wurde von meiner Nichte über Hausaufgaben.de eingefangen.
Leider ist er bei der RegTP registriert und für "Rechtens" erklärt worden, da er allen gesetzl. Anforderungen entspricht.

Hash-Abfrage 
Auf Telefonische Anfrage bei der regTP Tel: 02919955206 erhielt ich die Auskunft, das seit Dez. 2003 mehrere Tausend Dialer unter der Einwahlnummer 090090000583 registriert wurden.

M.f.G. Posso

*[Virenscanner: URL aktiviert und gekürzt]*


----------



## dvill (2 März 2004)

Die Registrierung erklärt nichts für rechtens.

Im Gegentum. Wenn jemand erklärt, sein Dialerangebot erfülle alle gesetzlichen Vorschriften, dann nimmt die RegTP das Ding nach einfachen Plausibilitätsprüfungen in die Datenbank auf.

Eine Entscheidung über die Legalität des Angebotes ist dort ohnehin nicht enthalten, weil hier mehr als nur der Dialer zu sehen ist.

Die Registrierung ist für den Anbieter eine notwendige Voraussetzung, nicht eine hinreichende.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*PRS (Offline) von T-Com*

Hallo,

habe auch so einen Posten mit 3 Verbindungen zu 41,66.

Jetzt kommt aber der Hammer (Beantwortung einer Frage die gestellt wurde!):

Mein Internetzugang ist ausschließlich DSL. Die Abrechnung erfolgt aber auf einer MSN mit der ich keine abgehenden Gespräche führe; und ich betreibe Alles über Telefonanlage die alle Gespräche protokolliert.

--Auf der MSN wurde kein Gespräch geführt, egal was der EVN sagt --

Werde jedenfals nicht zahlen und Anzeige wegen Betrug erstatten!


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*Re: PRS (Offline) von T-Com*



			
				Kimba schrieb:
			
		

> --Auf der MSN wurde kein Gespräch geführt, egal was der EVN sagt --


Nun die Wertigkeit des privaten MSN-Protokolles und des EVN der T-Com solltest Du auf jeden Fall nochmal überdenken (auch wenn es angeblich vorkommen soll, dass der EVN nicht korrekt ist).


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2004)

Komisch, in letzter Zeit öfters gehört - 

eigentlich Surfen über DSL (flat), aber dann viele teure Einzelverbindungen über ISDN-MSN ...

Bislang waren das jeweils Fehleinstellungen der PC-Konfiguratoren ...


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang waren das jeweils Fehleinstellungen der PC-Konfiguratoren ...



Immer, bei intensiven Nachfragen  war immer ein "Hintertürchen"offen, es gibt keine  DSL-Ufos...

tf


----------



## KalleM (3 März 2004)

@ Anna



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das spielt doch alles keine Rolle - unter dieser Nummer gibt es keine Registrierung, also besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch!
> Überprüfe aber dennoch mal die Nummer im Dialer und die angewählte Nummer (unbedingt Screenshots anfertigen). Wenn diese nicht identisch sind, besteht ebenfalls kein Zahlungsanspruch, auch wenn die Nummer in der Telefonrechnung bei der RegTP registriert sein sollte - das wäre dann der etwas schlimmere Fall: Irreführung, die zum nichtigen Vertragsabschluss führte und ggf. Betrug gem. § 263 StGB.



Was ist beim folgenden Fall:

Daten aus Screenshots von Übertäterseite:
Gewählte Rufnummer: 0900/90000263
Hashwert: b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760
Version: 1.2.3

Die Datenbank der RegTP sagt, dass dieser Dialer nicht unter der Rufnummer registriert ist. Zu dem Hashwert ist aber eine andere registrierte Rufnummer zu finden: 090090000300. In der Datenbank hat der Dialer dann aber die Version: 2.0.0.170 .

Ist der Dialer nun registriert, auch wenn er für eine andere Nummer eingetragen ist ???? :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Dialer nun registriert, auch wenn er für eine andere Nummer eingetragen ist ???? :gruebel:


Nö - falsche Nummer, Verstoss gegen die Registrationsregeln, keine Zahlungspflicht! Da könnte ja jeder kommen!

Aber aufgepasst - das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ich befürchte, dass hier die RegTP gehört werden sollte. Reiche eine entsprechende Beschwerde ein.


----------



## KalleM (3 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> KalleM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Beschwerde bei der RegTP wurde natürlich schon eingereicht. Habe heute außerdem einen Rechtsanwalt mit eingeschaltet...


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

*Re: PRS Offline T-COM*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Posso schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, auch ich bin von dem Dialer 090090000583 (www.kinder.....de) und 090090000576 (www.m......de) betroffen. Insgesammt 237€ brutto... verursacht durch meine 11jährige Tochter.  Meine Frage... wenn ich wie du oben beschreibst das Geld nicht zahle (was ich jetzt erstmal auch nicht gemacht habe) und dann Mahnungen bekomme, fallen da dann auch noch Mahngebühren an? Und wie weit kann ich gehen, wenn ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten kann? Bin alleinerziehend mit 2 kids...

_URLs editiert, es macht keinen Sinn, hier auch noch Werbung für diese Seiten zu machen tf/moderator_


----------



## Der Jurist (4 März 2004)

*Re: PRS Offline T-COM*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage... wenn ich wie du oben beschreibst das Geld nicht zahle (was ich jetzt erstmal auch nicht gemacht habe) und dann Mahnungen bekomme, fallen da dann auch noch Mahngebühren an? Und wie weit kann ich gehen, wenn ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten kann? Bin alleinerziehend mit 2 kids...




Die andere Seite wird versuchen Dich mit Mahngebühren usw. zu überziehen. Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass Du nichts zahlen musst, wenn Du am Ende einen möglichen Prozeßß gewinnst.

Das musst Du selbst für Dich entscheiden. Als Entscheidungshilfe solltes Du einen Blick in unseren  Erste Hilfe Kasten werfen.


----------



## yuppi (4 März 2004)

*Re: PRS Offline T-COM*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So diesmal eingeloggt, .... danke dir für den Link, das hab ich mir jetzt mal durchgelesen, naja mal sehen was als nächstes kommt, sicher, würd ich einen Prozess gewinnen wärs ok, nur wenn nicht wären die Kosten wohl immense. 

Weiß eigentlich jemand was es für Auswirkungen hat, wenn die Betreiber der Webseiten den Abmahnungen der Verbraucherzentrale nicht nachkommen?  Die bekamen ja jetzt eine Frist gesetzt bis soweit ich weiß morgen.    Oder hat das für Geschädigte keine Auswirkungen?


----------



## Der Jurist (4 März 2004)

@ yuppi

Das hat nur indirekte Auswirkung und muss in Deinen Prozess eingeführt werden.

..... dass es sich bei der Einwahl um keinen konkludenten Vertragsschluss handeln kann zeigt schon, dass  ..... (hier kommt dann die ganze Oper).

Ob Dein Gericht dann dem folgt ....   Auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man allein in Gottes Hand.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

*Hash-Wert*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe da mal eine Frage. Der Hash-Wert, wieviele Zeichen muss er laut der Regulierungsbehörde haben, um die Mindestvoraussetzungen zu erfüllen. Stimmt es, dass es mindestens 40 Zeichen sein müssen? Wenn ja, was ist wenn der Hash-Wert weniger hat?

Danke


----------



## eb-victim (4 März 2004)

*Re: Hash-Wert*



			
				kienstler schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt es, dass es mindestens 40 Zeichen sein müssen?


Es sind immer 40 Zeichen, weil ein 160-Bit-Wert berechnet wird (Darstellung mit 4 bit pro Zeichen).
Bei der Reg TP gibt es ein Programm zum Vergleichen des berechneten Hash-Wertes mit dem Wert, den der Dialer anzeigt.


			
				kienstler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, was ist wenn der Hash-Wert weniger hat?


In Vfg54 steht, dass der Hashwert angezeigt werden muss. Wird kein Hashwert oder ein falscher Hashwert angezeigt, ist das m. E. eine Verletzung der Mindestanforderungen - but IANAL.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*intexus Dialer/090090000583 Ruf Nr.*

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Dialer von intexus. Es sind auf der Rechnung Kosten über 100 Euro angefallen. Allerdings kann ich den Dialer nicht auf dem Rechner finden. Dort ist unter den DFÜ Verbindungen nur eine mit Namen "intexus", aber alle Daten, bis auf den Benutzenamen wurden gelöscht. (Auch der Eintrag für dir Rufnumer) Auch sonst konnte ich keine weiteren Dateien oder Regestry Schlüssel finden. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob 
1.) ich noch eine Chance habe Beweismaterial auf dem Rechner zu finden?
2.) ob Dialer von intexus selber ihre Spuren vernichten können.
3.) Kann ich anhand der Benutzernummer irgendetwas herausfinden? Ich müßte nocheinmal an den Rechner ran um die Nummer zu sichern.

Danke für Jede Hilfe!

Florian R. 

_ Name editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*PRS offline von T-Com*

Hallo ich bin Hiltrud G... Ich habe auch eine Rechnung der Telekom 3Verbindungen in der Zeit von 09.02.04 bis 24.02.04 kostet mich 93,49€
ich werde zuerst mal Widerspruch bei der Telekom einlegen, und dann 
sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Ich habe mehrere nachfragen wegen 
einer Sammelklage gesehen. Ich möchte mich gerne an einer Sammelklage beteiligen, weil es höchste Zeit ist, solche Gesetzeslücken
zu mit klarer Rechtsprechung zu unterbinden.


----------



## Dino (7 März 2004)

Tja, liebe Hiltrud, da wären ein paar Dinge, die nicht so ganz passen!

1. Sammelklage: Gibsganich in Deutschland. Neenee...nur in amerikanischen Filmen. Siehe auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

2. Nenn Dich im Forum Hiltrud oder was auch immer Dir einfällt, aber Deine Mailadresse behalte bitte für Dich. Hier ist sie nicht angebracht. Das ist u.a. auch in Deinem Sinne. Wer leichtfertig überall - auch hier - seine Mailaddi hinterlässt, muss sich über Spam nicht wundern. Und - viel wichtiger - wir Moderatoren können nicht wissen, ob diese Adresse wirklich Dir gehört und ob sich da nicht plötzlich jemand wundert, weshalb er reichlich Mails bekommt. Alles schon dagewesen.
Solltest Du mit der Nennung Deiner Mail-Adresse bezwecken, dass andere geschädigte mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen können, dann kannst Du Dich im Forum anmelden. Das geht gaaanz formlos und dann kann man sich via PN (=Private Nachricht) mit Dir in Verbindung setzen.

3. Dein vollständiger Name...nee, tut auch nix zur Sache, jedenfalls nicht wirklich. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass das alles seine Richtigkeit hat, aber trotzdem ist es für Moderatoren nicht möglich, festzustellen, ob sich da nicht jemand des Namens eines anderen bedient, dem das womöglich gar nicht so recht ist.  Auch das ist alles schon dagewesen


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Hallo erstmal

Ich habe auf meiner Telekom Rechnung ein PRS(offline)
Verbindung drauf 48,26€ .
Ist das ein Dailer gewesen?
Ich hab danach suchen lassen per
Spybot - Search & Destroy der konnte aber nix finden.
Ich habe erstmal einspruch eingeleget und die nummer angefordert.
Ohne Beweise kann da Rechtlich eigentlich was machen?


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Bei AOL gibt es den 0190 Warner kostenlos, allerdings hatte ich ihn einen Monat zu spät runtergeladen, so daß ich auch so eine "nette" PRS Zahlung hatte (15 Euro).


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*PRS offline-zurückbuchen???*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt schon so viele ängstliche Nachfragen gesehen...ob das denn wohl Sinn mache, den Betrag nicht zu zahlen usw
Natürlich nicht zahlen und sofort nen wütenden Widerspruch mit Hinweis auf die vielen Mitopfer!!!
Da stinkt was gewaltig und die Telekom muss da ein bisschen unter Druck gesetzt werden....von uns !!!
Ich bin da gar nicht ängstlich, wenn ich diese vielen Einträge sehe, wir müssen halt nur zusammenhalten.
Sei bescheiden
Fress die Gierigen!!!  
Dunja


----------



## Posso (13 März 2004)

*Einzelabrechnung*

Obwohl eine Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit den "Rosa Mittätern" vereinbart ist, steht dieser Posten (PRS Offline T.Com) nicht aufgeschlüsselt auf der Rechnung.
Nach Verlangen über die Daten als Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Hammer: das Rosa T verlangt dafür Gebühren!!!  :evil: 

Ist das rechtens???

Posso


----------



## Insider (13 März 2004)

*Re: Einzelabrechnung*



			
				Posso schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Verlangen über die Daten als Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Hammer: das Rosa T verlangt dafür Gebühren! Ist das rechtens?


Wenn Du zuvor keinen unverkürzten EVN beauftragt hattest, könnt man das schon als erhöhten Aufwand sehen - die T-Com ist zur Führung der Verbindungsnummer nicht verpflichtet, demnach ist die Übermittlung der Daten mEn schon die Kosten wert. Wie hoch war denn der Preis?
Die Bereitstellung der Nummer bei der T-Com ist erst seit 1.2. ohne den beauftragten EVN möglich - so für evtl. spätere Rückfragen.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2004)

*Re: Einzelabrechnung*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Posso schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht philosophieren, lesen: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgberlin020703.html


----------



## Posso (14 März 2004)

Vielen Dank an "Jurist" !
Deine Antworten sind sehr hilfreich (oder aufklärend)!

Posso


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 März 2004)

Warum oder? Sind sie nicht mehr hilfreich, wenn sie aufklärend sind?


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000267-1263831 vom : Feb 4 2004 9:50AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :43114BBC6C6F2E46C9796EDBA4A0F189A62F70AC 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000267.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.7  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Beschreibung:

Kunde kommt auf Webseite die genauso aussieht wie der Dialer. Anschliessend muss er den Bezug sowie die Aktivierung jeweils mittels Eingabe des Wortes JA bestaetitgen. Danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet der Dialer herunter geladen. Wenn dieser die Verbindung aufbauen soll, muss der Kunde das nocheinmal ausdruecklich mit der Eingabe von JA bestaetigen. Danach unterbricht dieser die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf.

Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten

Easybilling AG
Herr .....
Hauptsraße 4

24852 Eggebek


Ich habe den selben Scheiss auf meinem Rechner und werde es nicht bezahlen.........

Naja den Typ gibt es da sicher sowieso nicht.

.........

Naja wie auch immer. Habe den ganzen thread durchgelesen und Gesetze und Bestimmungen auf Regtp aber ob ich das jetzt bezahlen muss weiss ich immernoch nicht.
Habe Einspruch gegen die Rechnung bzw diesen Betrag eingelgt und die Telekom wird sich melden wurde mir gesagt.
Was dann weiter?

Danke für eine Antwort 

mfg

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Hallo Forum,

auch ich wurde Opfer von Global Netcom Gmbh, 090090000043

Ein posten mit PRS Offline von T-Com für ca. 100 Euro (Dauer Knapp eine Stunde). Natürlich sofort bei der T-Com angerufen beschwerde eingelegt. Die haben mich auch freundlich zurückgerufen und wisst ihr was ich als antwort bekomme?

*Die Nummer ist Registriert und somit LEGALb*. Das heißt ich muss diesen Dienst den ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe, weil ich DSL habe,  bezahlen. Ich versende gelegentlich Faxe... Leider hab ich meine Festplatte genau 3 Tage nach der Dialereinwahl formatiert, ich habe auch keine Images, Beweise etc.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2004)

moon schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt ich muss diesen Dienst den ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe, weil ich DSL habe,  bezahlen. Ich versende gelegentlich Faxe...


Damit besteht jederzeit , wenn keine Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen wurden, die
 Einwahlmöglichkeit eines Dialers:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351


			
				moon schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was kann ich jetzt machen?


siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

tf


----------



## eb-victim (22 März 2004)

moon schrieb:
			
		

> Ein posten mit PRS Offline von T-Com für ca. 100 Euro (Dauer Knapp eine Stunde).


Wann war das denn?
Korrektur: Aktuell gibt's ein Limit von EUR 2/min. mit Zwangstrennung nach einer Stunde bzw. max. EUR 30 / Verbindung bei Blocktarifen.
120 Euro für eine Verbindung ist also legal möglich - Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> moon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angerufen wurde die Nummer am 20.02.04 einmal und das knapp eine Stunde, wie gesagt ca. 100 Euro... Kannst du mir die Quelle nennen?


----------



## virenscanner (22 März 2004)

> Aktuell gibt's ein Limit von EUR 2/min. und max. EUR 30 / Verbindung.


Aktuell gibt es ein Limit von 2 Euro/min bei zeitabhängiger Abrechnung 
bzw. ein Limit von 30 Euro/Einwahl bei zeit*un*abhängiger Berechnung der Verbindung.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> moon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Rechner hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider keine Dialerstopper weil ich mein System erst neu aufgezogen hatte. Ich habe wie gesagt leider paar tage später mein Rechner wieder Formatiert... Momentan hab ich die Serivcenummern sperren lassen und den dialer-control installiert.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Aktuell gibt's ein Limit von EUR 2/min. und max. EUR 30 / Verbindung.
> 
> 
> Aktuell gibt es ein Limit von 2 Euro/min bei zeitabhängiger Abrechnung
> bzw. ein Limit von 30 Euro/Einwahl bei zeit*un*abhängiger Berechnung der Verbindung.



somit hätte sich das für mich dann erledigt. Wie will ich denen beweisen das ich nirgendwo mit "OK" bestätigt habe?


----------



## sascha (22 März 2004)

Dass Du ausgerechnet jetzt Dein System formatierst, ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Warum eigentlich gerade jetzt?


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

2 Euro x 60 Minuten =  ??

Da wird wohl die "Zwangstrennung" gegriffen haben !

Ist so Gesetzt ! Muss sein !


@moon
Wer in eurem Haus könnten denn den Dienst "auch nicht" in Anspruch genommen haben ?

Wenn du dir sicher bist - dann nimm doch umgehend deinen PC und ab damit zur Kripo !

Hast du dich eigentlich schon einmal an die Global Netcom gewand ?
hast du da schriftlich mal nachgefragt was für einen Dienst du "nicht genutzt" hast ?

Die Telekom wird dir die Anschrift mitgeteilt haben - schreib doch mal hin.

Schreib doch gleichzeitig an die Global Netcom dass du ihr gestattest in diesem Forum die Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Sie wollen hier posten, welche Inhalte sie so vermarkten? Das würde mich ja brennend interessieren...

also:

Dialer-exe:

web(1-apr-0-0-,de).exe

07.03.2004 00:40:41 Start Astro Prime
07.03.2004 00:40:51 Start Astro Prime
07.03.2004 00:42:14 Dial: 090090000040
07.03.2004 00:42:18 Dial error! Code: 678!

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000040-1252200 vom : Jan 29 2004 11:04AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://in.global-netcom.de
Hash - Wert :7F271D2E29FC19449635BF1A9ECB95BFD5227A43 
Dateiname : apr.exe 


???


Was hätte ich gekriegt, was hätte ich bezahlt, was hätten sie gekriegt, was hätte Michael P gekriegt usw. usf.

ZUsatzbedingung: 56k-Modem


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

@cj


Was soll uns dein Beitrag sagen ?

A) Du hast den Streit "Ich oder die Dialer" verloren ?
B) Du warst auf der Suche nach einem Liebeshoroskop ?
C) Du hast zwar mehrmal OK Eingetiptt - dabei aber vergessen dass du garkein Modem hast - also konnte sich auch keine Verbindung herstellen ?


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> C) Du hast zwar mehrmal OK Eingetiptt - dabei aber vergessen dass du garkein Modem hast - also konnte sich auch keine Verbindung herstellen ?



ist es verboten, Waren in den Einkaufskorb zu legen, um an der Kasse festzustellen, dass man den Geldbeutel vergessen hat? Übrigens habe ich ein internes Modem eingebaut!

Aha, ein Liebeshoroskop... Was wohl meine Frau dazu sagen wird?

Ich hätte dazu folgende Frage: Wäre der Inhalt identisch gewesen, wenn ich den GN-Supermarkt über eine andere Eingangstür betreten hätte, z.B.

h**p://www.e-media****.de/kostenlose-horoskope/sternzeichen-skorpion.asp


Ausserdem wurde meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet:

*Was hätte ich gekriegt [Liebeshoroskop], was hätte ich bezahlt [2€/min, seit da der nette GN-dialer drauf hängt], was hätten sie gekriegt [Global Netcom, meine ich], wo wäre der Rest des Geldes gelandet? *


___

edit: jetzt bin ich aber irgendwie verwirrt... Welcher ihrer dialer ist denn jetzt apr.exe? Seit wann ist der im Einsatz? Oder hat "apr.exe" früher eine andere Nummer angewählt? Welche denn?

Ich kann mich dumpf erinnern, "Empathie" angeklickt zu haben. Leider hat ja mein internes Modem offenbar einen Fehler, ich tippe mal auf einen IRQ-Konflikt...


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Nachdem sich keiner auf meine Fragen meldet, sammle ich ein paar neue Fragen...

Ich hab tatsächlich eine apr.exe gefunden in den Tiefen des virtuellen Ozeans... Aber da steht plötzlich "30 Euro pro Einwahl". Ja was denn nun???

cj


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*PRS (Offline) von T-Com*

Auch ich habe im Februar so eine Rechnung bekommen ,eine Verbindung von drei sekunden für 69,90Eus.habe Wiederspruch eingelegt und liege seitdem tierisch im klinsch mit der Telekom den der BGH hat entschieden das der Verbraucher durch einen Dialer verursachte Kosten nicht zahlen braucht,PRS OFFLINE sind Kosten verursacht durch einen Dialer.
Ich lasse es mit der Telekom drauf ankommen und wenn nötig gehe ich vor Gerichtdenn es bestehen gute Chancen auf Prozessgewinn.
Also , diese Rechnungen bloß nicht bezahlen sonst denken die das es immer so gehen kann.
                                 Ich gebe mal bescheid was draus geworden ist.
                       Tschüß und weg


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*Re: PRS (Offline) von T-Com*



			
				Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn der BGH hat entschieden *,dass der Verbraucher durch einen Dialer verursachte Kosten nicht zahlen braucht*


*

schön wär's 

cj*


----------



## sherlock70 (25 März 2004)

*Davon höre ich das erste mal.*

@Dirk:
Es ist höchst selten, daß irgendein Gericht - geschweige denn der BGH - ein derart pauschales Urteil fällt. Lies Dir lieber noch mal das Urteil auf das Du Dich beziehst sorgfältig durch. Beruf Dich nicht nur auf ein Urteil, versuche Gesetze zu finden, die Deinen Fall betreffen. Es gibt in Deutschland keine Präzedenzfälle, weshalb zwei unterschiedliche Richter zwei ähnliche Fälle absolut unterschiedlich beurteilen können.

@Alle Neueinsteiger:
Ich empfehle Euch dringend die Lektüre des mittlerweile über 50 Seiten zählenden Threads zur Geldwäscheanzeige gegen die Telekom. Sehr erbaulich.

Grüße,
Sherlock


----------



## Der Jurist (25 März 2004)

@ Dirk

Zur besseren und schnelleren Ortientierung: Hier  ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu dem Geldwäsche-Thema


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*Cicoy schrieb "Schön wärs"*

Ist so ,kanste glauben:Urteil vom 04.03.04 AZ:III ZR 96/03,
habe ich schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## sherlock70 (25 März 2004)

*Nachgelesen*

@Dirk:
Also, ich habe mal nachgelesen. http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/dialer.html



> Der BGH komm zu dem einzig zutreffenden Ergebnis, dass bei einem heimlich installiertes Anwahlprogramm kein Anspruch auf Zahlung des Telefonentgelts besteht.


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger bedeutet das Urteil. Es besteht also mitnichten eine Pauschalisierende Aussage, derzufolge sämtliche durch Dialer verursachte Kosten nicht zu zahlen sind. (es hätte mich auch gewundert)

Gruß
Sherlock


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2004)

Hier die  etwas ausführlichere Pressemitteilung
http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/bghdialerpm.html


> *Kein Telefonentgeltanspruch für Verbindungen, durch ein heimlich installiertes Anwahlprogramm (sogenannter Dialer)*
> 
> Der u.a. für das Dienstvertragsrecht zuständige III. Zivilsenat des Bundesgerichtshofs hat entschieden, daß ein Telefonkunde dem Netzbetreiber gegenüber dann nicht zur Zahlung der erhöhten Vergütung für Verbindungen zu einer 0190- oder 0900-Mehrwertdienstenummer verpflichtet ist, wenn die Anwahl zu dieser Nummer über einen heimlich im Computer des Kunden installierten sog. Dialer erfolgte und dem Anschlußinhaber insoweit kein Verstoß gegen seine Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten zur Last fällt.


Von besonderer Bedeutung ist auch die Aussage des BGH zur Sorgfaltspflicht eines  Telefonkunden 


> Der Beklagten und ihrem Sohn fiel ein Verstoß gegen ihre Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten nicht zur Last. Sie hatten keinen besonderen Anlaß zu Schutzvorkehrungen, da der Dialer nicht bemerkbar war.* Auch eine routinemäßige Vorsorge gegen Anwahlprogramme konnte nicht erwartet werden.*



tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Also meint ihr das man auf Deutsch gesagt keine Chance hat??


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Das ist zum kotzen,dem kleinen Mann wird das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen und man kan den Herschaften nicht in die Tasche pinkeln.
Da sieht man wieder das man als kleiner Mann keine Rechte in diesem verlogenen angeblichen Rechtsstaat hat.


----------



## galdikas (25 März 2004)

Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Also meint ihr das man auf Deutsch gesagt keine Chance hat??



Nein. Der BGH hat lediglich entschieden, daß jedenfalls im zu entschiedenden Fall kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht (da dort aber die Einwahl(!) eines bewußt heruntergeladenen Dialers heimlich geschah, hat der BGH gerade *nicht* entschieden, daß eine Zahlungspflicht nur dann ausscheiden würde, wenn sich der Dialer heimlich *installiert* hätte.)

Vor allem jedoch hat der BGH entschieden, daß den Computernutzer keine Sorgfaltspflichten zur Vermeidung ungewollter Dialerinstallation und Dialerverbindungen treffen. Das heißt: wenn eine unbestellte Dialer-Zusendung bzw. eine unbestellte Verbindungsherstellung geschieht, entsteht dadurch kein Anspruch. Zwar ist grundsätzlich ein Anspruch dann nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn der Empfänger unbestellter Zusendungen und Leistungen bei angemessener Sorgfalt die irrige Bestellvorstellung des Leistungserbringers hätte erkennen müssen. Nach dem BGH-Urteil steht jedoch meiner Ansicht nach fest, daß bei unbestellter Verbindungsleistung den Anschlußinhaber kein Vorwurf eines Verstoßes (etwa wg. Mißachtung einer Obliegenheit zur Verhinderung heimlicher Einwahlen)  gegen Sorgfaltspflichten trifft, bei deren Befolgung er ansonsten unausweichlich hätte erkennen müssen, daß die hergestellte Verbindung nur in der Vorstellung vorgenommen worden sein könnte, sie sei vom Anschlußinhaber bewußt und gewollt bestellt worden. 

Daß bei unbestellten Leistungen immer zu vermuten ist, der Leistungserbrbinger könnte eine irrige Bestellvorstellung gehabt haben, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Allerdings muß der Leistungserbringer im Zweifel nachweisen, daß der Empfänger notwendig eine übliche Sorgfalt mißachtet haben muß, falls der nicht erkannt hätte, daß die erbrachte Leistung auf einem (angeblichen) Bestellirrtum beruhte. Der Dialeranbieter hätte demnach nachzuweisen, daß dem Computernutzer dann ein Sorgfaltsverstoß zur Last fällt, falls die Mehrwert-Dienste zwar (unbestellt) geleistet würden, der Computernutzer aber nicht erkannt hätte, daß der Diensteanbieter die (irrtümliche) Vorstellung einer vom Computerbenutzer bewußt gewollten Bestellung hatte.

Seit dem BGH-Urteil ist geklärt, daß der Diensteanbieter einen solchen Sorgfaltsverstoß nicht einfach damit begründen kann, daß keine Vorkehrungen gegen ungewollte Verbindungen getroffen worden seien.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*Rechnung vom 23.03.04*

Hallo zusammen, 
habe auch eine Rechnung von der Telekom bekommen. In der war _*eine*_ Verbindung des PRS (Offline) von T-Com aufgeführt und das zu einem Preis von 25,82 €  . Überwiesen habe ich noch nichts. Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Soll ich die Zahlung dieses Betrags verweigern?

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2004)

Erste Schritte


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Hallo Leute,ich habe heute wieder ein Schreiben von der T-Com bekommen,es wurde mir mitgeteilt das der Fall nochmals geprüft worden ist (meine Rechnung von 69Euro)und das ich keinen Anspruch auf Erstattung habe,ich solle bitte bis 30.03. bezahlen ansonsten wird es an die Anwälte der Telekom weitergegeben und mir wird außerdem der Anschluß gesperrt.Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und werde wohl bezahlen,
wenn die das an ihre Anwälte geben wird es warscheinlich noch teurer und darauf habe ich keine Böcke,nur wer garantiert mir das nicht auf der nächsten Rechnung dann 500Euro für so eine Verbindung sind?!
ußerdem haben die mir geschrieben das sie es nicht verfolgen können ob diese Verbindung am PC oder am Telefon stattgefunden hat.
                           IST EBEN ALLES DACKELKACKE


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2004)

@ Dirk

Was gespeichert wird, findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505

Eine Telefonsprerre bei richtig eingelegtem Widerspruch geht nicht, da begründet.

Vgl.: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__19.html in Absatz 4


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*Jurist schrieb*

Meinst du,ich soll nochmal in Wiederspruch gehen?
was ist wenn die das ihren Anwälten übergeben,da wird es sicher um einiges teurer,oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2004)

*Re: Jurist schrieb*



			
				Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du,ich soll nochmal in Wiederspruch gehen?
> was ist wenn die das ihren Anwälten übergeben,da wird es sicher um einiges teurer,oder?



Kosten? Antwort hier: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,237919,00.html

aber nur, wenn Du verlierst, sonst zahlt die andere Seite.

Lese die oben angegebene Erste Hilfe / Erste Schritte.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*Re: Jurist schrieb*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Kosten? Antwort hier: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,237919,00.html



sind aber SEHR ungefaehre Kosten.
Bei einem Gegenstandswert von Hunderttausend Euro hat ein Prozess mir knapp die Haelfte gekostet, wie da angegeben wird.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*Der Jurist schrieb*

Ich denke mal das man gegen so ein Unternehmen wie die Telekom kaum eine Chance hat,ich meine so einen Prozess zu gewinnen ist sicher
nicht einfach und am Ende bezahlst du die Prozesskosten auch noch.
Es wäre sicher einen Versuch wert ,mehr als verlieren kann man ja nicht.
Was wäre mit einer Sammelklage,da hat man mehr Argumente,vieleicht hat man da eine größere Chance?? :


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

*Re: Der Jurist schrieb*



			
				Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre mit einer Sammelklage,da hat man mehr Argumente,vieleicht hat man da eine größere Chance?? :



Zum ca 170ten Mal (Ergebnis der Forumssuche)  , es gibt in Deutschland keine  Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## Chemiker (26 März 2004)

*Re: Der Jurist schrieb*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ tf
Ich bewundere :respekt:  Deine gebetsmühlenartigen Erklärungen zumThema S.....  , nein, ich nenne nicht dieses Wort !! :schuettel:

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben: 
PS: Frage nebenbei: Hast Du vieleicht Baldrian statt Blut in den Adern ?


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

*Re: Der Jurist schrieb*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Frage nebenbei: Hast Du vieleicht Baldrian statt Blut in den Adern ?



Ne aber 25  Jahre EDV-Support  lassen nur zwei Wege offen : Irrenhaus  oder tibetanischer Mönch    

Gruß
tf


----------



## Chemiker (26 März 2004)

*Re: Der Jurist schrieb*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ne aber 25  Jahre EDV-Support


WOW !!   
Da hast Du Meister Zuse ja noch die Hand geschüttelt !!



> ...oder tibetanischer Mönch


Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viiiiiel:
 :3d: OOHHMM     OOHHMM    OOHHMM !! :3d: 


Gruß
Chemiker


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*Ebenfalls 25,82 EUR auf Rechnung*

Hallo,

es ist ja sehr auffällig dass ich ebenfalls wie And_ee eine Seite vorher gepostet hat, auch eine Rechnung mit "1 Verbindung des PRS (Offline) von T-Com" mit einem Betrag von 25,82 bekommen habe. Die Rechnung stammt vom 18.03.04.

Weiß einer mehr darüber?? Es scheint ja dann wohl der selbe anbieter zu sein!!!?

@And_ee: wenn du was neues weißt, bitte hier posten!!


----------



## virenscanner (29 März 2004)

> ...mit einem Betrag von 25,82 bekommen habe...


Wahrscheinlich ein Blocktarif  zu 29,95 Euro.


> Es scheint ja dann wohl der selbe anbieter zu sein!!!?


Wieso? Blocktarife zu 29,95 gibt es bei diversen Anbietern...


----------



## roggy (29 März 2004)

Hallo,

da ich auch von der .... der Dialer/Telekom betroffen bin, hier die Kurzfassung meines Streits mit der Telekom:

Anfang Februar 2004 habe ich eine Telefonrechnung von der Deutschen Telekom AG bekommen, in der 2 Posten PRS offline in Höhe von 29,95 € (incl. MWSt = Gesamtbetrag 59,90 €) enthalten waren.

Ich forderte einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis an und legte gleichzeitig Widerspruch gegen diesen Rechnungsposten bei der Telekom ein und zog die strittige Summe gleich von der Rechnung ab.

Nach mehrmaligen telefonischen und schriftlichen Anfragen bzw. Beschwerden schickte mir die Telekom einen um die letzten 3 Stellen gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu. Auf erneute Proteste meinerseits reagierte die Telekom, in dem sie in einem neuen Schreiben mitteilte, dass auf Grund datenschutzrechtlicher Bestimmungen nur die gekürzte Version des EVN gespeichert sei, da ich bei Vertragsabschluss nicht explizit einen ungekürzten EVN beantragt hätte. Solange ich meine Behauptungen nicht besser konkretisieren könne, blieben die Forderungen der Telekom gegen mich bestehen.

Seit diesen Vorfall erhärtet sich bei mir mehr und mehr der Verdacht, dass die Telekom als....bzw. ..... bei ......fungiert. Die Telekom und die .... nutzen jede Gesetzeslücke aus und machen erst einen Rückzieher, wenn der Gesetzgeber entsprechende Gesetze gegen den Mißbrauch erlässt. Dann aber sind Dialer & Co. schon wieder einen Schritt weiter und haben eine neue Abzockermasche entdeckt. Der Dumme ist der Verbraucher, der verunsichert und eingeschüchtert, schliesslich resigniert und das Geld zahlt.

Ich möchte mich wehren und brauche dringend ein paar Tipps was ich nun tun kann. Für Eure Mithilfe in Form von Ratschlägen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Roggy


_aus rechtlichen  Gründen editiert tf/moderator _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 März 2004)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich aus dem Wortlaut des § 16 Nr. 1 TKV bedienen.

Zur Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen ist die Telekom übrigens unabhängig von der Art der Rechnungslegung verpflichtet.


----------



## roggy (30 März 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort Haudraufundschluss.

In meinen Schreiben an die Telekom habe ich bereits mehrfach auf § 16 TKV hingewiesen - ohne jedoch einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis oder das Ergebnis der technischen Prüfung vorgelegt zu bekommen.

Die Telekom beharrt stur auf die Bezahlung des ausstehenden Betrages.
*Originalwortlaut der Telekom im letzten Schreiben:
Die Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten darf jedoch entsprechend § 7 Abs. 3 TDSV auch im Einwendungsfall nur mit verkürzten Zielrufnummern erfolgen, sofern der Kunde nicht bereits einen hierzu abweichenden Auftrag gemäß § 7 Abs. 4 TDSV erteilt hatte.*

Ferner wird auf ein Aktenzeichen verwiesen, dass nicht näher erläutert wird (AG München vom 21.10.02, Az. 251 C 15444/02). Damit hofft wohl die Telekom auch die letzten widerspenstigen Kunden von der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Ansprüche überzeugen zu können.

Bei mir hat diese Einschüchterungstaktik aber nicht gewirkt, im Gegenteil ich bin sehr verärgert über das skandalöse Verhalten der Telekom gegenüber ihren Kunden.

Gruß
Roggy


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

roggy schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner wird auf ein Aktenzeichen verwiesen, dass nicht näher erläutert wird (AG München vom
> 21.10.02, Az. 251 C 15444/02). Damit hofft wohl die Telekom auch die letzten widerspenstigen
> Kunden von der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Ansprüche überzeugen zu können.



Sehr seltsames AZ , bei Dialerundrecht nicht gelistet, mit Google nicht zu finden , außerdem "taufrisch" von 2002 
ein echtes "Schnäppchen" .....

tf


----------



## roggy (30 März 2004)

@ technofreak

ich werde die Telekom in meinem nächsten Schreiben bitten, mir den genauen Wortlaut dieses Urteils mitzuteilen.

Sobald ich eine Antwort bekomme, lasse ich dieses Forum an meinen neuesten Erkenntnissen in punkto deutsche Rechtsprechung teilhaben. Versprochen!

Gruß
Roggy


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2004)

Klasse!


----------



## Der Jurist (31 März 2004)

roggy schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Ferner wird auf ein Aktenzeichen verwiesen, dass nicht näher erläutert wird (AG München vom 21.10.02, Az. 251 C 15444/02). Damit hofft wohl die Telekom auch die letzten widerspenstigen Kunden von der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Ansprüche überzeugen zu können. ...




Ein erstaunliches Aktenzeichen. Das Amtsgericht München hat  15 Abteilungen ( vgl. http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/ unter Zuständigkeiten).

Damit dürfte es dort nur Aktenzeichen die mit 15x C ...... und nicht 25x C ...  beginnen.

An einer Veröffentlichung wäre ich auch interessiert.  Ach ja Du kannst sie ja noch fragen, ob sie das Urteil meinen, das der BGH  auf Seite 16 des Urteils erwähnt hat, indem er ausdrücklich sagt, dass der vom AG München vertretenen Rechtsauffassung nicht zu folgen sei.


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2004)

roggy schrieb:
			
		

> @ technofreak
> ich werde die Telekom in meinem nächsten Schreiben bitten, mir den genauen Wortlaut
> dieses Urteils mitzuteilen.



Und bitte das genaue AZ,  ich hab jetzt auch noch mal http://www.jurpc.de/  und alle möglichen 
Teilkombinationen abgeklappert , z.B mit 15 anstatt 25 oder den vorderen Teil ganz weggelassen 
absolut nichts. Das ist bei einem Urteil, das die T-Kom als rechtsverbindliches "Grundsatzurteil" benennt 
schon etwas kurios. 
Wir alle sind gespannt , was für ein  Urteil das sein soll ......

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (31 März 2004)

@ TF

Suche in Jurpc mit "AG München" bringt nur AZ, die mit 15... beginnen, weil halt nur soviel Abteilungen da sind.


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2004)

@Jurist 

ich hab nicht nur bei jurpc gesucht sondern auch gegoogelt (unabhängig  von jurpc ) 
und dabei verschiedene bewußte "Verstümmelungen" in Ansatz gebracht , selbst damit 
gibt es nicht einen einzigen Treffer. 

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (31 März 2004)

@ TF

Wenn ein Amtsgericht , wie das AG München nur 15 Abteilungen hat, dann hat es in der Regel nur Aktenzeichen, die mit 15 beginnen.

Von Berlin kenne ich das sicher: Da beginnt jedes Aktenzeichen mit der Nummer der Abteilung und dann folgt schon das C für Zivilstreitigkeit beim AG.

Mein Aktenzeichen beim Amtsgericht Wedding ist 
21 b C 83/2003 (vgl. http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903.htm )
Da wurde eine Abteilung geteilt, deshalb das b.


----------



## galdikas (1 April 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> roggy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der BGH nennt nur die Verkaufsstelle des [Leitsatzes des] Urteils (AG München, NJW 2002, S.2960).  Angeblich ist dort aber die Entscheidung AG München, Urt. v. 04.09.2001 - 155 C 14416/01, NJW 2002, 2960 (Ls.) zu finden ( laut Fußnote in Ralf Winters Buchrezension von Tobias H. Strömers Onlinerecht 2002 )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

*PRS Verbindung*

Moin Moin,

zu erst wirklich eine tolle Seite, Hut ab!


bin auch durch die PRS Verbindung erwischt worden.
Rechnung vom 16.03.2004 eine Verbindung des PRS(Offline) von T-Com, Artikel-/Leistunsnummer 75651, Höhe 25,82 € am 12.02.

Telefonische Anfrage bei der Telekom ergab das übliche:
Da haben sie aber eine Teure Seite besucht, ist ein Dialer. Einen EVÜ können wir nicht erstellen weil, es kein Antrag bis jetzt vorgelegen hat.
Da ich von Computern fast wie *keine Ahnung *besitze und was für die meisten hier als selbstverständlich gilt, ist für mich wie ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln, habe ich vieles falsch gemacht. Ich bin nämlich mit der Funktion „Löschen“ sehr großzügig umgegangen. Gestern nach meinem Besuch auf eurer Seite habe ich versucht aus meinem Rechner irgendwelche hinweise zu bekommen. Ich habe an dem Tag zwecks info mehrere Seiten besucht die sich mit dem Problem befassen SVCDs auf DVD zu brennen. Durch Systemviederherstellung unter Temp. Dateien, habe ich folgende Daten gefunden die in frage kommen.

(...).download-dvd.info/dvd-kopieren-download.html	(www)
(....)//213.83.9140/?pid=dow 1&d=3&ax=on	(http)
_1-dow-0-0-,exe
Download-Central

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich es heraus bekomme, ob sich dahinter ein Dialer befindet und ich die Rechnung anfechten kann, oder war ich zu unvorsichtig und zu großzügig mit OK umgegangen? Wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll?
Bewußt habe ich jedenfalls keine so teure Verbindung aufgebaut.


Für jeden Hinweis und Tip danke ich im voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

gallux


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2004)

*Re: PRS Verbindung*



			
				gallux schrieb:
			
		

> ....bin auch durch die PRS Verbindung erwischt worden.
> Rechnung vom 16.03.2004 eine Verbindung des PRS(Offline) von T-Com, Artikel-/Leistunsnummer 75651, Höhe 25,82 € am 12.02.
> 
> Telefonische Anfrage bei der Telekom ergab das übliche: Einen EVÜ können wir nicht erstellen weil, es kein Antrag bis jetzt vorgelegen hat.


Seit dem 01.02.2004 erstellt die T-Com definitiv unverkürzte Einzelverbindungsnachweise auch nachträglich - schriftlich beantragen! Kostet allerdings wahrscheinlich was.


			
				gallux schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben sie aber eine Teure Seite besucht, ist ein Dialer.


Das nur zur Kompetenz Deines Ansprechpartners: "die Seite ist ein Dialer" - Schwachfug!  :rotfl:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 April 2004)

*Re: PRS Verbindung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem 01.02.2004 erstellt die T-Com definitiv unverkürzte Einzelverbindungsnachweise auch nachträglich - schriftlich beantragen! Kostet allerdings wahrscheinlich was.


Kosten wird das erst mal nichts, weil die Telekom von Gesetzes wegen bei einer Einrede zur Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten verpflichtet ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 April 2004)

@ Gallux


Erste Hilfe anklicken


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

*PRS (Offline) von T-Com*

PRS (Offline) von T-Com. Ja, eine Sammelklage scheint der einzig richtige Weg zu sein. Ich bin A... R...  Berlin auf den Leim gegangen. Ich fand die Nummer 090090000576 auf meiner Rechnung vor für 29,95 Euro für 1 min 32. Wie der Dialer bei mir gelandet ist, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Auch Verbraucherschutzsendungen sollten verstärkt auf diese Machenschaften hingewiesen werden.

_[Editiert: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## technofreak (2 April 2004)

*Re: PRS (Offline) von T-Com*



			
				x37q77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eine Sammelklage scheint der einzig richtige Weg zu sein.



Bin im Moment nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden, ob es jetzt das 171. oder schon das 172. Mal ist : 
* Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland ! *

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474 

tf


----------



## roggy (2 April 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten und die Mühe, die Ihr Euch macht.

Das angegebene Aktenzeichen wurde wirklich so in dem Schreiben angegeben.

Der Wortlaut des ganzen Satzes lautet:
Ein Auftrag zur vollständigen Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten lag uns zum Zeitpunkt Ihrer Einwendung jedoch nicht vor. Somit können wir Ihnen den für die strittigen 0900-Rufnummern zuständigen Netzbetreiber bzw. Inhalte-Anbieter nicht ermitteln (vgl. AG München vom 21.10.02, Az. 251 C 15444/02).

Am Wochenende werde ich meinen Brief an die Telekom formulieren und dann gespannt auf die Antwort warten. Mal sehen, was die überaus dienstbeflissenen und kundenorientiert arbeitenden Telekom-Mitarbeiter sich diesmal einfallen lassen!

Gruß
Roggy


----------



## gallux (6 April 2004)

Moin Moin,

ich grüße euch als ein neuer Mitglied des Forums und danke für die Hinweise.

Es hat ein Bißchen gedauert, bis ich mich durch die vielen Artikel durchgelesen habe.
Meine bisherigen Schritte:
1. EVÜ beantragt.
2. Einspruch gegen die Rechnung der Telekom. 

Da ich zum ersten mal mit der Problematik konfrontiert worden bin (ein Neuling so zu sagen), habe noch Fragen.

1. soll ich den strittigen Betrag von der Bank zurück buchen lassen (schon abgebucht – Dauerauftrag)
2. den Dauerauftrag bis auf weiteres stornieren
3. im Forum gelesen „ PRS sind Premium Dienste mit 3facher OK Eingabe“. Habe ich den Fehler gemacht und mein OK zu großzügig verteilt (bis jetzt habe ich noch nie auf dem Bildschirm eine eindeutige Meldung gesehen die mich auf eine so teure Verbindung aufmerksam gemacht hat). Es soll auch nicht heißen, daß alle anderen schuld sind und ich nicht. Ich suche die Fehler zu erst bei mir, dann erweitere ich den Radius. Einem bewußten Aufbau einer solchen Verbindung zu dem Preis, falls die Kosten für mich ersichtlich gewesen wären, hätte ich mit OK nie zugestimmt.
Deshalb die Frage, kann ich an Hand der Daten aus meinem gast Posting vom 02.04 selbst was heraus finden?

Es sind viele Fragen, trotzdem hoffe ich, daß die eine oder die andere beantwortet wird.
Für jeden Hinweis und Tip danke ich im voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
gallux


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2004)

Erste-Hilfe-Kasten

Klick den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten an und lese Dir dort die Hinweise durch, das dürfte die meisten Deiner fragen beantworten.

Wegen der Abbuchung: Ich würden den Betrag zurückrufen. Dann den unstrittigen überweisen. Der Telekom musst Du, wenn ich bereits geschehen, genau den Betrag nennen, der nicht bezahlt wird, weil sie die gezahlte Summen anteilig aufteilen muss.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

@ gallux
Grüße Dich,

ich bin schon etwas weiter im Verfahren mit der Telekom. Ich hatte genau das von Dir geschilderte Problem mit den Dialer-Einwahlen, die ich nicht bemerkt hatte.

Kleiner Tipp zur Kürzung der Telefonrechung:
Teile der Telekom schriftlich mit, welchen Betrag und welchen Rechnungsposten Du beanstandest, also z.B. PRS offline Verbindungen in Höhe von xx €. Vergiss dabei nicht die anteilige Mehrwertsteuer hinzuzurechnen und alles zusammen in Abzug zu bringen.

Bei der Bank hast Du nur 6 Wochen Zeit das Geld zurückzurufen, also schnell ab zur Bank! Du wirst sicher auch ein paar nette Schreiben von der Telekom bekommen, aber keine Sorge, das Telefon können sie Dir nicht ohne weiteres sperren. Lass Dich bloß nicht von der Telekom ins Bockshorn jagen!

Mach alles schriftlich entweder per Einschreiben oder mindestens per Fax.

Gruß Roggy


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

*prs offline*

Auch mich hat' s erwischt! ca. 25 €. Wie kann ich denn rauskriegen von wem der Rufnummer ist?
ciao


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*T_COM OFFLINE RSP*

hallo....
habe auch 25Euro von T-com (offline) RSP oder so auf meiner telefonrechnung...
wie kann ich verhindern dass sowas nicht mehr passiert???
wie werd ich den Dialer los???
bitte , wer mir helfen kann meldet euch per mail....
....
ist verdammt wichtig...
bin schon am verzweifeln....
tina

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 April 2004)

Wenn Du hier Hilfe suchst, ist es nur fair, wenn andere Leser auch davon profitieren können. Den richtigen Thread hast Du bereits gefunden. Ihn zu lesen können wir Dir leider nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

hallo! 

hab gerade mit meiner freundin telefoniert und die hat dasselbe auf ihrer rechnung. da war der dialer am 24.3. aktiv. wann war das bei dir? die telekom hat auf anfrage gesagt, das sie sich da was runtergeladen hat. kann aber gar nicht sein. 

hoffe es schreiben noch ein paar leute ob sie erfahrung damit gemacht haben und wie man nun vorgehen soll.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*3 Verbindungen mit PRS (Offline) von T-COM*

Hallo zusammen,

leider sind wir auch auf einen Dialer hereingefallen...
Unsere aktuelle Rechnung vom Zeitraum 27.03. - 05.04.2004 sieht folgendermaßen aus:

3 Verbindungen mit PRS (Offline) von T-COM
Leistungsnummer: 69467
Betrag: 224,74 € (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Nach dem uns alle fast "der Schlag getroffen" hat, hab ich mich mal auf die Suche gemacht
 und auch meine ganzen Freunde und PC-Freaks aktiviert 

Keiner konnt mir helfen, bis ich dann durch Zufall auf den Grund dieser horrenden Rechnung
gestoßen bin:

Ein Familienmitglied macht zur Zeit seinen Führerschein und hat sich
zu diesem Zweck ein Fahrschulprogramm mit dem Namen ".....[far-10028,de,1]" auf www. ......ag
heruntergeladen. Leider hab ich erst heute herausgefunden, dass es sich hierbei um einen Dialer handelt.

Diese 0900er Nummern wurden jetzt glücklicherweise bei uns gesperrt!!

Bei diesem Fahrschulprogramm handelt es sich jedoch leider um einen bei der RegTP registrierten und "seriösen" Anbieter.
Die Anwahlnummer und auch der Minutenpreis (1,86€ !!!!!) stehen leider so unübersichtlich, aber dennoch einwandfrei zu lesen 
auf dem Start-Screen. Die Einwahlnummer lautet:

090090000586

Hiermit möchte ich nun alle warnen, die evtl auch dieses oder ähnliche Programme auf ihrem Rechner installiert haben!!!

Bei dem Fahrschulprogramm handelt es sich um folgenden Anbieter:

   Intexus GmbH
   Scharnweber Strasse 69
   12587 Berlin
   Telefon 740 76021 
   Telefax 740 76022 
   E-Mail: [email protected] 



Meine Vorgehensweise bei der Suche:

C:\WIndows\Programme --> Ordneransicht detailliert --> Sortieren nach Datum --> 

-Welche Programme wurden in dem angegebenen Zeitraum installiert?
-Ist ein Programm dabei, bei dem ein Anwahl erforderlich ist? Zum Musik downloaden, Fahrschule, Songtexte, etc.?
-Muss bei der Anwahl "OK" oder Ähnliches einegegeben werden?
-Komische Icons?

Anzufechten gibt es bei uns leider nicht viel, d sogra in den AGB's alles aufgeführt wurde... ich hoffe nur einige von Euch sind jetzt vorsichtiger 
beim Downloaden solcher Programme, wie ihr seht ists echt schmerzhaft für den Geldbeutel!

Grüße,
[email protected]  0

_wegen mehrerer Verstösse gegen die Nutzungsregeln editiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#7
tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Verbindungen des PRS(offline)*

 Hallo, ich bin Marie-Luise und ebenfalls PRS-Opfer mit 2 Verbindungen des PRS (offline) von T-com ( € 51,64 ).
Anfänglich dachte ich, die Telecom hat einen Virus in Ihrer Abrechnungsdatenbank, weil der Posten unter Telecom steht und weil der Name "PRS (offline)"doch mit "offline" zu tun haben müßte. Langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht, daß die Telekom selber das schwarze Schaf ist und unter anderen seriöse Anbieter präsentiert, die registriert sind. Ich schreibe meinem Anbieter jetzt er möge mir mitteilen, wofür er sein Geld bekommt. Seinen Betrag habe ich von der Telekomrechnung abgezogen. Es gibt ein Urteil unter www.bundesgerichtshof.de vom 04.03.04 - III ZRE 96/03 wonach keine Zahlungspflicht besteht, wenn ein Dialer nicht bemerkbar war. Ich habe gehört die Beweispflicht der Bemerkbarkeit liegt neuerdings beim Anbieter.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 April 2004)

@Engelchen0711:

Unter der von Dir genannten Rufnummer sind derzeit keine Dialer registriert. Wenn Du Dir jedoch den aktuellen Dialer auf der von Dir genannten Seite genauer anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass diesem die Registrierung entzogen wurde...


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Dialer*

hallo.
mich hats auch erwischt 25,82.....
PRS (offline) t-com.....
aber meine frage is:
Wie werd ich den Dialer wieder los???
ich hab auf meinem PC alle verbindungen außer die die ich nutze gelöscht, und fand sogar ein wählprgramm, namens "dialer" auf meinem PC dass ca. 2 wochen vor meiner Telefonrechnung erstellt wurde...
wäre somit die möglichkeit dass ich nochmal sowas auf meiner rechnung finde aus dem weg geräumt???
Tina


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*Dailer*

ja, meines war auch in dem Zeitraum....ende märz anfang april....
muss ich mir irgend ein programm runtergeladen haben, dass ich auf den dialer gestoßen bin?.....
hab da null peilung.....
tina


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

*Re: Rechnung vom 23.03.04*

Hallo, ich habe genau dieselbe Summe auf meiner Märzrechnung gehabt und bin mir sicher, dass ich nichts 'runtergeladen habe, weil ich das generell nicht mache... Bin ziemlich sauer und habe jetzt eine Einzelnummernauflistung (kostenlos) angefordert, dort sieht man dann, wofür dieser Betrag zustanden gekommen ist. Ich bezahle die Summe sicher nicht, weil ich sicher bin, dass da eine "Leistung" abgerechnet wurde, die ich nicht eingefordert habe. Wo leben wir denn eigentlich? Jetzt warte ich die Antwort ab und wende mich dann direkt an den "Leistungserbringer". Ich schreibe selbst Briefe um das zu klären... Anwalt hieße ja mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, ich kann für mich selbst reden. Du sicher auch. Ebenfalls viel Glück, ciao
Anja 





			
				And_ee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> habe auch eine Rechnung von der Telekom bekommen. In der war _*eine*_ Verbindung des PRS (Offline) von T-Com aufgeführt und das zu einem Preis von 25,82 €  . Überwiesen habe ich noch nichts. Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Soll ich die Zahlung dieses Betrags verweigern?
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe!


 :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Hutzlertina schrieb:
			
		

> hallo.
> mich hats auch erwischt 25,82.....
> PRS (offline) t-com.....



Frage an die Experten : Kann es sein dass die auffällige Häufung von PRS-Rechnungsposten der T-Com in den letzten Wochen mit einer "unheiligen Allianz" zu tun hat : Fa. Intexus (alias Mainpean) hat sich zwar vor einiger Zeit von M.D. getrennt, sich dann aber mit A.S. aus Büttelb. eingelassen und die DTAG findet nichts dabei, als "starker Partner" von Intexus zu fungieren...?  

Ein Gast


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2004)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Experten : Kann es sein dass die auffällige Häufung
> von PRS-Rechnungsposten der T-Com in den letzten Wochen



PRS ist lediglich eine   neue Bezeichnung  der Rechnungsposten ( sorry invoice items)  von Mehrwertdiensten.

da bei der Ti-Kom Deutsch nur noch als Auslaufmodell gehandelt wird, werden alle Positionen
einer Ti-Kom  Rechnung sorry Bill   sukzessive auf englische Bezeichnungen umgestellt .

PRS = Premium Rate Services 

Mehrwertdienste würden wohl besser als "excess value services" bezeichnet   :rotfl: 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ist klar. Mir ging es eher darum, wie dieser Dienst zustande kommt. Aus eigenem Fall kenne ich die Zusammenarbeit Mainpean/IN-telegence - was mir jetzt auffällt, ist, dass die ihre Nummern (zumindest z.T.) direkt von der Telekom erhalten...


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2004)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrwertdienste würden wohl besser als "excess value services" bezeichnet   :rotfl:


Besser noch: EPS - "extensive priced somethings"
Dass überall "Services" dahinterstehen ist noch keinesfalls bewiesen...


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Hash-Wert*

Uns hat es nun auch erwischt. Allerdings heisst es auf unserer Rechnung "Verbindung zum PRS 0900/01900/012" Artikel/Beistungsnummer ist 55598 mit 25,82 (Netto). 
Nach einiger Suche (über den Verlauf im Internetexplorer) konnte ich meine Frau überführen.  :argue: 
Sie hat bei der Suche im Internet ein paar mal zuviel OK gedrückt und sich den Dialer eingefangen. (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  )

Trotzdem noch eine Frage: Wie wird eigentlich der Hash-Wert gebildet? Spielt da die Dialersoftware eine Rolle?
Ich habe unter RegTB den Hash-Wert gesucht und auch gefunden. Allerding stimmt das dort angegebene Dialerprogramm nicht mit dem heruntergeladenen überein.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

*Re: Hash-Wert*



			
				MaxGlaser schrieb:
			
		

> Allerding stimmt das dort angegebene Dialerprogramm nicht mit dem heruntergeladenen überein.


Das wäre ein Grund zum Widerspruch!

Eine Berfürchtung wird immer öfter wahr - ein Dialer mit einer eingepflegten Zielrufnummer wird bei der RegTP registriert und ein anderer Dialer (mit der gleichen Nummer) kommt zur Anwendung.

@Max, wenn Dein Dialer nicht den Hashwert aus der Datenbank hat, dann besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch - zum Beweis hast Du ja den Dialer gesichert, Du Glücklicher!
Was die Identifikation über den Hashwert betrifft, so kann man jede x-beliebige Datei entsprechend verschlüsslen und mit diesem Hashwert identifizieren. Sollte nur ein einziges Bit verändert werden, errechnet sich ein neuer Hashwert.


----------



## gallux (23 April 2004)

Moin Moin,

wollte mal kurz über den aktuellen Stand berichten.

Einspruch vom 05.04.2004 gegen die Rechnung der Telekom ist bis jetzt ohne Resonanz geblieben.
Den zurück gebuchten strittigen Betrag hat die Telekom noch mal abgebucht (Dauerauftrag).
Heute habe ich den Dauerauftrag bis auf weiteres storniert und eine zurück Buchung durch die Bank veranlaßt.

Haben andere Betroffene mehr erreichen oder auch erfolge verbuchen können? Ich finde es auf jeden Fall bis jetzt enttäuschend, was da seitens der Telekom den Kunden zugemutet wird.

Leider fehlt mir die Erfahrung im Umgang mit Rechner um eine Recherche gründlich durchzuführen, deshalb die bitte
Kann mir vielleicht einer der Computer Experten oder Internauten etwas über folgende Internet Seiten (Dialer oder nicht ?) sagen:

*[]*

In Verbindung mit oben genannten ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die PRS entstanden.
Ich wollte kein downlod, ich wollte nur Input über die technische Möglichkeiten SVCDs auf DVD zu brennen und kopieren.

Grüße an Alle 

gallux

_[Editiert: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 April 2004)

Och nöö, mal wieder eine Seite der berüchtigten D.[].
Aktuell steht dahinter ein Dialer seines Nachbarn (GN/S.), der am 16. April in die Registrierungsmaschine der RegTP eingeworfen wurde.
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?dialerhashwert=7E805831D655186D94FC0DF48B794B13D8D6483F
Der Kerl langweilt nur noch. Möge sich das Erdreich unter ihm öffnen und ihn mit einem schwefligen Rülpser verschlucken. :devil: 

MfG
L.

*[Virenscanner: Namen gekürzt und ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2004)

Wegen der erneuten Registrierung ist zu vermuten, dass dem Dialer, der vorher von dieser Seite bedient wurde, die Registrierung entzogen wurde.

@gallux: Wenn Du die vollständige Rufnummer hast, solltest Du nach ihr in der Datenbank forschen. Die Dialer unter der 90090000986 sind derzeit alle registriert, aber die Regulierungsbehörde hat vor kurzem den Rotstift angesetzt und mit ein wenig Glück dürfte der eine oder andere D.-Dialer dabei sein.


----------



## gallux (23 April 2004)

@haudraufundschluss

leider bis jetzt keine Rufnummer geschweige den eine vollständige (kein EVN) und dank der Telekom. Bekomme ich die irgendwie selbst raus? Ich traue mich kaum an mein Rechner noch rann.

Grüße
gallux


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2004)

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__16.html



			
				§ 16 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist.



Vielleicht solltest Du nachfragen und höflich darauf verweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

@haudraufundschluss 

ich versuche es.

danke 

gallux


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2004)

@ gallux

Schau mal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*Mich auch*

:x  Verdammt noch mal uns hat´s auch erwischt undzwar trotz Firewall usw. das war die Tel Rechnung vom 15.04.2004 könnten wir nichts dagegen machen (Gerichtlich oder mit der Telekom) erbitte antwort 

e-mai []

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt, siehe NUB]*


----------



## Dino (25 April 2004)

Antwort? Auf welche Frage mit welchen Facts?


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Sehr viel interessante Dinge auf dieser Seite hier!!! Werd alles weiterverfolgen!

Meine Eltern haben auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung die Nr. 090090000986 drauf und angegeben ist auch "Verbindung zum PRS". Der Spaß soll 25 Euro kosten bei angeblich 47 Sekunden Nutzung. Meine Eltern haben so gut wie keine Ahnung vom PC/Internet und haben mich gebeten, mich ein bisschen schlau zu machen, da sie sich keiner Nutzung bewusst sind.

Ich finde es schlichtweg eine Schweinerei, dass die Telekom so etwas zu lässt. Heißt doch immer Kunde ist König....bei der Telekom wohl nicht! Die verdient sich mit so einem Mist garantiert noch ein goldenes Näschen nebenher  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*PRS*

Ich habe auch auf meiner Rechnung dieses PRS. Was kann ich machen, um diese Rechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen, oder muss ich in den sauren Apfel beissen?

Gruss Irene


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2004)

*Re: PRS*



			
				Kleene48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch auf meiner Rechnung dieses PRS. Was kann ich machen, um diese Rechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen, oder muss ich in den sauren Apfel beissen?
> 
> Gruss Irene



Naja, "dieses" PRS gibt es leider nicht... 

aber es gibt  tipps hier  und  tipps da


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

*Der Abzocker PRS (offline) von T-Com*

Liebe Freunde und Leidensgenossen,

Auch ich habe mit der März- und Aprilrechnung von 2004 der T-Kom jeweils 51,64 € zu bezahlen.
Ich habe schriftlich Einspruch eingelegt und werde den Arprilmehrbeitrag
am Montag über meine Bank zurückholen. Ich habe in dieser Zeit nichts 
dowload geholt.
 :argue: Ich werde Euch über den Ausgang berichten (Gemeinsam sind wir (stark) H.B.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*PRS Vervindung*

Wir gehören ebenfalls zu den Opfern mit der Verbindung zum PRS und sind gerade dabei einen Einspruch einzulegen.  Mein Mann hatte mal von jemanden gehört, dass es bez. dieser ...... ein Gerichtsurteil  gibt. Kann uns jemand vielleicht etwas näheres darüber berichten, so dass man dieses Gerichtsurteil im Einspruch mit angeben kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus und Groß

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*PRS*

Auch meine Familie ist jetzt angriff von so einer PRS-Rechnung geworden. Wie bekomme ich dieses Teil wieder los? 
Ist es jetzt ein Dailer oder ein Betrug von T-com?
Bitte um antwort.
Danke


----------



## fl0h (31 Mai 2004)

*PRS*

Seid gegruselt...

auch meinereiner ist Geschädigter des PRS. Wie bei vielen anderen hatte ich auch im Monat Februar eine Verbindung PRS offline für ca. 25€ netto auf der Rechnung stehen. Sofort rief ich bei tkom an, die mir erklärten, dass ich Ihren tollen Service in Anspruch genommen habe, wahrscheinlich durch einen Dialer und ich könnte nun noch den Hashwert ermitteln und mit einer Datenbank auf Richtigkeit vergleichen. Bis dato hab ich weder was von Dialer noch von Hashwert gehört, aber die tkom ist wohl bestens informiert in diesen Sachen.
Also rann an die Kiste und mal Dialer in Google eingegeben,dolles Ding was da alles kam, zum Glück bei dialerschutz.de gelandet. Ich habe dann das Tool zum Suchen des Dialers runtergeladen und gestartet. Wie das Glück so will, nix auf meinen Rechner gefunden. Dann also Widerspruch an die Telekom bezüglich der Rechnung per Fax geschickt und gleich die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Die tkom hat natürlich nach 2 Tagen schnell mal das Geld gezogen, also hin zur Bank und Lastschriftrückgabe durchgeführt. Es folgte die Mahnung, wegen Lastschriftrückgabe. Wieder Fax an tkom, mit der Aufforderung, die Verbindungsdaten der besagten Verbindung PRS offenzulegen, damit wir die Zielrufnummer bzw. wer dahinter steckt erfahren. Antwort von tkom, das keine info der vollständige nummer möglich ist, da die letzten 3 zahlen fehlen und sie diese nicht speichern dürfen (so ein quatsch, habe nie dagegen widersprochen). brief an tkom, wieder aufforderung überprüfung und urteile hintenrangeklemmt (alles per fax). brief von persönl. sachbearbeiterin erhalten mit rechtschreib und grammatikfehler, meine einwendungen werden alle angezweifelt und keine antwort auf meine fragen bezüglich telefonnummer. weiterer Brief. keine Antwort. dann Brief von Seiler & Kollegen, Androhung gerichtl. Mahnverfahren. Nun alles einem Anwalt vorgelegt, der nur kurz durchgelesen hat, da streitwert zu gering (29,95€) - Widerspruch eingelegt und jetzt abwarten ... Sollen die doch Klagen.. 

komisch ist, das bis dato ich weder eine telefonnummer noch den tag und die uhrzeit der PRS Verbindung erhalten habe, vielleicht ist das alles nur schwindelei und die wollen nur ihre miese wieder rausholen (Börsengang etvc.)

fortsetzung folgt...

gruss fl0h


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2004)

*Re: PRS*



			
				fl0h schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe nie dagegen widersprochen...


...aber den Auftrag zum unverkürzten EVN auch nicht erteilt = Widerspruch zur Speicherung der Daten.


			
				fl0h schrieb:
			
		

> ...komisch ist, das bis dato ich weder eine telefonnummer noch den tag und die uhrzeit der PRS Verbindung erhalten habe...


Wie lautet denn die Rechungsposition  - irgendwas muss Dir ja mitgeteilt worden sein?!
Sollte die Verbindung ab dem 01.02.2004 statt gefunden haben, so teilt die T-Com die Einzelverbindungen (kostenpflichtig) auch nachträglich mit.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

hi,

"1 Verbindung PRS Offline" + Entgelt  stand drauf, mehr nicht. heute hat mir eine freundliche dame angerufen und einen 0190 Schutz ans Herz gelegt, ich sollte diesen doch bei ihr bestellen, damit ich dann in zukunft keine Probleme mehr habe. Keine Ahnung wieso ich den jetzt nehmen soll, ich war doch von einen dialer betroffen und die dürfen doch nur über 0900 sich einwählen, oder ? rätselhaft..

mfg fl0h


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*PRS*

Hallo ,
wir haben heute bei unserer Telefonrechnung vom Mai ebenfalls die PRS-Verbundung in Höhe von 25,82 , ohne Zeitangabe, gehabt !!!
Wurde Abgebucht - PANIK
wir haben doch schon kein Geld !!!!!!!!!!!
Hat denn schon jemand erfolgreich sein Geld wieder bekommen ?
Wie kann man denn die Nummern sperren ?

Hoffen auf Hilfe !!

Eure drei hilflosen Engel !


----------



## fl0h (7 Juni 2004)

@Hilflos

Na auf wiederbekommen des Geldes würde ich nicht warten, wenn du ausschliessem kannst, dass du die Nutzung des PRS zugestimmt hattest, z.B. bei einer Webseite OK eingegeben ö.ä.  Einfach den Posten der Telekomrechnung widersprechen und dann zur Bank und Lastschriftrückgabe veranlassen, dann den strittigen Betrag rausrechnen und den Restbetrag überweisen. Einzugsermächtigung der Tkom würde ich dann auch gleich entziehen und immer selber überweisen. Formulare für Widerspruch gibts z.B. bei www.dialerschutz.de etc.

MfG fl0h


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000040-1252200 vom : Jan 29 2004 11:04AM
> Adressierungsmerkmal : http://in.global-netcom.de
> Hash - Wert :7F271D2E29FC19449635BF1A9ECB95BFD5227A43
> Dateiname : apr.exe
> Was hätte ich gekriegt, was hätte ich bezahlt, was hätten sie gekriegt, was hätte Michael P gekriegt usw. usf.



Mittlerweile nix mehr    

RegTP 90090000040 

cp 

PS , beim Stöbern in der RegTP DB  so über den Weg gelaufen .....


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

*Betrug*

Ich würde die Rechnungen *nicht* bezahlen!!!

Durch das Bezahlen erklähren sich die Geschädigten ja damit einverstanden
sodaß die Firma Intexus GmbH weiterhin agiert.


Es handelt sich um einen ganz [......]. Die Gebühren sind auch dann fällig, wenn  nichteinmal eine Leistung, sprich ein erfolgreicher Download
gemacht wurde.

Ich persönlich bin nicht betroffen, werde dem Verbraucherschutz den Sachverhalt schildern.

Viel Glück!!

Ingo.B[/u]


_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken zwei Wort gelöscht DJ/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

*PRS Nummern*

Habe die Rechtsabteilung herausgefunden:
Rechtsabteilung
Intexus GmbH
Scharnweberstr. 69
D-12587 Berlin
Fon: +49 (30) 76 76 33 84
Fax: +49 (30) 76 76 32 69
Mail: mmeier(at)intexus.de
wendet euch an diese Adresse und schildert euren Fall.
LG.
I.B


----------

